# Can't get our GSD to stop chasing the Cat



## Craig Smith

We have an indoor car, who is down right terrified of our new GSD. He's a rescue, so we did not know he wasn't very good with cats when we got him. He seems to be more curious than anything, but he is chasing the cat and seems to want to track the cat as well. The encounters between the two seem to be escalating the more we keep ignoring the problem. Recently the GSD nipped the cat in a playful way I believe but its still unacceptable. We are having to lock the cat up at night when the dog is inside and just generally doing our best to keep them separated. Does any one have any tips or ideas that we could use to stop him from chasing the cat and to just leave it alone. Yelling and screaming obviously does not work. Help please!!!


----------



## llombardo

Has the cat ever been around dogs? It will take time, patience, and some training. My GSD chases all 5 of my cats, but most of the cats start with her first, they really all get along well. The cat will determine when and if the dog may approach it, yes the cat is in control. When I got my first cat, he HATED my oldest dog..he arched his back, his tail blew up, he hissed, growled, etc. My dog was very patient, but persistent. It took about 3 months and I finally caught them sleeping together. They are partners in crime and its always those two getting into something. Since then I have brought in numerous other dogs and 4 cats...the original cat gave everyone except maybe the last three a hard time. Every time an animal came in it took him less time to get used to it. Now I can bring anything home and he just don't care, he takes to them pretty quick.


----------



## Craig Smith

Yes, that cat has been around our other dog for a few years, but our other dog is small and does not try to chase it. I guess it's just growing pains, but the main goal is to get the GSD to stop going after the cat every time he's sees him.


----------



## doggiedad

i find it hard to believe that your indoor car is afraid of anything.



Craig Smith said:


> We have an >>> indoor car<<<, who is down right terrified of our new GSD.
> 
> He's a rescue, so we did not know he wasn't very good with cats when we got him. He seems to be more curious than anything, but he is chasing the cat and seems to want to track the cat as well. The encounters between the two seem to be escalating the more we keep ignoring the problem. Recently the GSD nipped the cat in a playful way I believe but its still unacceptable. We are having to lock the cat up at night when the dog is inside and just generally doing our best to keep them separated. Does any one have any tips or ideas that we could use to stop him from chasing the cat and to just leave it alone. Yelling and screaming obviously does not work. Help please!!!


----------



## llombardo

Craig Smith said:


> Yes, that cat has been around our other dog for a few years, but our other dog is small and does not try to chase it. I guess it's just growing pains, but the main goal is to get the GSD to stop going after the cat every time he's sees him.


Train the dog not to chase the cat, then they will learn to tolerate each other, then train the dog again not to chase the cat(because once the dog thinks the cat likes him he will take that as an open invitation to play) Just be persistent...usually it only takes one swat from the cat and the dog learns, but some dogs it takes more.


----------



## kagarcia

I understand this post is a little over two months but heres my help on what we did with our GSD to help train her.

1st week of exposure to the cats was all crated. Any sign of aggressive behavior was quickly countered with firm behavior til she became accustomed to the cats. After that first week she was then allowed to be leashed for about 2-3 weeks around the cats. Again, any sign of aggressive behavior was quickly corrected and she was informed it was not acceptable.

After the first month or two she now gets along great with the cats. And we began the process this past week with our adopted dog. Unfortunately, she's around 4 y/o and 75 lbs so anything less than 10 lbs is a snack to her


----------



## gmcwife1

We have baby gates up and even though we are still working on the pups impulse control when the cat runs, it helps 

I think our cat is teasing the dog and it doesn't help that the cat was a declawed rescue so when he slaps the pup the pup thinks he is playing


----------



## Diesel and Lace

Great advice here from Lou  I am going to work on this myself with our GSD / Cat issue here. 

Game Chasing (Crittering)


----------



## katro

Spray bottle with water, with nozzle turned to stream/squirt. I got a few of them at the dollar store. Works for our cats when they jump on the kitchen counters and works when Ralphie gets a little too rough with the cats.  Even though it's just water, both the cats and Ralphie now only need to see me pick up the spray bottle and they know I mean business. Then they start blinking their eyes and pulling their heads back like there's acid or something in it. I don't even spray them anymore! :laugh:


----------



## FamilyMan32

*Great to know there's hope lol*

Great stuff in here. My wife and I brought home a 6yr ol GSD Saturday. It's my first GSD and I already love her lol. The problem was we have two cats that are always on edge whenever a third animal is introduced especially a 76lb dog. I was super apprehensive because she has never really been around cats. She definitely seems curious about them, she didnt growl or bark at them when we brought her home but she certainly wants to know what they are.


----------



## Tankin

Introduce them slowly, let them sniff each other through closed doors until they are comfortable. Most of all, make sure your cat has somewhere to run in case your dog does decide to chase him. We have a gate with a small hole in it for our stairs and a cat tree that is high enough for him to hide in that works well. Redirect him whenever he starts paying attention to the cat with his favorite toy or a good treat and eventually he'll learn that there are better things to do.


----------



## jafo220

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Um, I'm of the order that sometimes there is or will never be a tolerance. I thought I was making progress this weekend with Cruz and my cat. I got them within 2' of each other without hissing and barking. Then something just snapped in Cruz and he lunged at the cat. Well that set off the cat. I never identified what made him snap. Cruz grabbed the blanket the cat was sitting on and pulled him right to himself. Dog aint stupid. I think the whole time the dog was being calm and kosher, he was problem solving on how to get the cat close while on the leash, man he is one smart cookie.

I have two kennels and Im throwing the cat in one and dog in his and put'm face to face and see what happens. Maybe if cruz sees he's just like him, maybe it'll strike a nerve or figure out they're on the same level in the pecking order. I don't need them to cuddle, just tolerate each other in the same room. Cruz has auch a high prey drive, it's hard getting him to focus on commands while the cat is on his mind.


----------



## David Taggart

It doesn't really matter what other smaller animal you have, your dog would behave absolutely the same. He has three reasons to behave like that:
1) he is new and feels himself as a conqueror of territory, this feeling uplifts him at the moment, but he will be better about it with time when he understands that the cats are not going anywhere. Cats, natural competitors for territory with the same prey living in it (and dogs and cats hunt mice) feel harassed, but give them time to study weak parts of your dog and they will feel easier;
2) his predatory instinct was switched on when he saw your cat running. Do like it is done in training of hunting dogs. The hunter trains his dog to track a duck or other creature by scent. Vertually, teach your dog to find his treat somewhere in the house by scent. Take two pieces of cloth, mark with essentual oil, hide one together with his treat and present him the second one to sniff. Have him on leash around your house, every time he sees cat tell him "No" and insist on searching. Divert his attention with his ball, indicate to him that you want him to play not to look at the cats, thus showing him "right prey" and "wrong prey". If the hunter didn't train his dog whom to hunt, his dog will continue chasing frogs and mice to the rest of the day.
3) the possibility is weak because you just got him, but, still, there could be some element of jealosy, not driving him particularly strongly , but, still, it could be jealosy here. Dogs, even very young puppies, detect almost immidiately who is the leader in the family, and the dog's strong instinct is always to be with the leader of the pack. Don't yelp at him, it is very wrong in situation. Your yelp could be interpreted by your dog as your encouragement. Always call him to yourself and ask either to sit or to lie down. It would be worse if he put his head down interpreting your yelp as his punishment. Even if you really physially punished your dog - he wouldn't be upset with you, but he will put on his guilt and his anger on the subject of his mistortune - the cats. Avoid stroking or touching cats in his presence not to ignite his wish to touch them himself. Slowly, he would learn to ignore them.


----------



## jafo220

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

David, the hunting of the correct prey is absolute genius! Having been around hunting dogs, it should have clicked. This is it ultimate diversion tactic. With upland game birds, one of the hardest habits to break on a bird dog is chasing rabbits in the field. A well trained dog will ignore the rabbits, a bad one you won't see til the end of the day somewhere. 

Exellent idea! I'm going to get started this week.


----------



## VTGirlT

David can you give more information on how to do that? It is quite brilliant!


----------



## Deno

A shock collar could fix this problem in no time.


----------



## kirsten

I bought a can of Pet Corrector at Petco, which sprays air out loudly. One spray and she stopped dead in her tracks from chasing our cat. It also helped her stop from jumping up on the counters and tables looking for food. She has been like a whole new dog since. I can make a similar shhht shhht noise and she will stop doing whatever behaviour it is I'm correcting and look at me like uttt oh.


----------

